# Internet Woodworker Podcast and Video



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Intro and Shop Tour*

Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Nice to meet you Shawn, always good to see how other begginers approach their hobby and try to fit an ever increasing tool collection into a constantly shrinking workshop. Thanks Alf


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Hey Shawn, enjoyed the video tour of your shop. I think the link to your blog should read http://www.theinternetwoodworker.com/


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Hay guys thanks for the coment and Timbo thanks for the heads up

Shawn


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Nice work Shawn. You have done pretty well with that small shop, what size is it? I am moving into a 13.5'x25' shop, downsizing from a much larger one.

Really nice intro to your video no doubt. I noticed that your audio was slightly off from your video, not a big deal but it may be easy to fix. When I make a video and I plan on splicing the audio and video, I like to clap on video at the begining of a clip so that I can easily line up the audio and video when I am editing.

Keep them coming!


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Sailor My Shop is 11'6" X 19'6" and seems to be getting smaller. the audio and video seems to be off because of the codec i rendered out on i will try to fix it for the next one.

Shawn


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Shawn, thats a nice shop.


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Hi Shawn, 
Great to see other workshops, that's fantastic about you quiting smoking and being able to turn it into a bandsaw like that. I look forward to future podcasts.

-jeremy


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Great job, I have always wanted to break this barrier but never seem to have the cycles. I work in computers all day long as well and the workshop is my break from the days work. Maybe one day I will take up the challenge, but congrats and look forward to additional content.


----------



## bigchopperoo (Oct 22, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Nice job on quiting smoking. Amazing how much money you can save. The band saw was a nice way to treat yourself. Hummm….. maybe i should start smoking and then quit so i can get a new band saw.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Welcome to LJs Shawn. Thanks for the tour of your shop. The layout looks really efficient. We look forwrd to learning more about your woodworking journey.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Nice job on it Shawn and congrads. on the smoking thing. I m twelve years smoke free now. But the 40 yrs of dust is catching up with me. Has that table saw on the portside created a problem for you yet? Savor the journey. JB


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Thanks for all the Great posts. Cabmaker having the tablesaw on the post side is a problem some times. I have the whole thing on casters, so i can wheel it to the center of the shop.


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Intro and Shop Tour*
> 
> Well I Finally decided to do it and get my podcast up and running. I have been sitting on a lot of footage for a wile now so here it goes! I also reworked my website and changed the URL to www.theinternetwoodworker.com
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gpr%2BKAA%2Em4v


Cool, Really cool!!! Currently setting up My workshop in a 2 car garage. Looking for all the tips on set up & space saving that I can find… I'm gonna watch part 2 now… Thanks Shawn. This is the kind of stuff that I need


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Nice shop tour, what size is your shop?


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Cool cool, I love shop tour videos!

BW, If you look at the 20 second mark you can see the shop layout and the dimensions show, 11.5×19.5.


----------



## MuzzleMike (Jan 16, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Nice Shop Shawn


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Nice Shop, How did you do your video?


----------



## HardWood (Jun 22, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Pretty fancy Shawn! I know first hand the feeling of working in a small shop (mine is 15' x 28' plus a 10' x 10' paint room in a walkout basement) and I still manage to create quite large projects wading and maneuvering around all the tools. Nice production as well. What software do you use to create your final videos?


----------



## Chefshep (Jan 20, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Thank You Shawn Sealer! Ideas dance thru my mind… My wife will probably hate you… It's Sunday, I'm a Christian that observes the Sabbath, and you tempt me to violate!...Really cool shop & a really nice job on the video… Thanks again


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


nice sandpaper cabinet


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Thanks All,

The software i use Graphics are done in Adobe Photoshop and After Effects, And I edit in Premiere Pro.


----------



## tswoodwizard (Jan 13, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Thanks for the tour Shawn.Lots of respect to you for taking time to make your own tools.


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 2 Intro and Shop Tour. "My Pine Scented Oasis"*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp6HWQA%2Em4v


Shawn, again great vid, can not wait to see more. I love the sandpaper cabinet.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Short Update 1 - Rockler Gift Card*

My prize for The Sawdust Chronicles Fall 2009 Build Challenge. Here is what I Got
http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp_ibwA%2Em4v


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Short Update 1 - Rockler Gift Card*
> 
> My prize for The Sawdust Chronicles Fall 2009 Build Challenge. Here is what I Got
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gp_ibwA%2Em4v


hey do you have a youtube channel?


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


good thing you cleaned up otherwise where would you sleep


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


That was an impressive mess.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


Great tips.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


I watched and went to my shop and cleaned it up. Thanks for the tips and inspiration.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


I like the Rule Of 10, but I think Rule Of 5 might be more realistic for me.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

InternetApprentice said:


> *iWW Ep3 Welcome to My Mess*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gqHBRgA%2Em4v


Great video and good tips. I'll keep that Rule of 10 in mind.

CtL


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Eps 16 Building the Hock Shoulder Plane Kit. *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtKjJAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtKjJAA


----------



## glue4you (Aug 11, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Eps 16 Building the Hock Shoulder Plane Kit. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtKjJAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtKjJAA


Great and enjoyable video!

But didn't you say there is one from the manufacturer? Anyway, I like it.

As you said, it makes one want to build planes …


----------



## dbol (Mar 11, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Eps 16 Building the Hock Shoulder Plane Kit. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtKjJAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtKjJAA


Nice video! 
I have been wanting to get a hock blade and plane kit .
Thanks.


----------



## jeffbranch (Feb 20, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Eps 16 Building the Hock Shoulder Plane Kit. *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtKjJAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtKjJAA


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.

Jeff


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtO_cQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtO_cQA

In this episode:
Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.


----------



## Brett1972 (Nov 5, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtO_cQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtO_cQA
> 
> ...


Nice router! Now let's see some chips flying with that thing. Keep us posted.


----------



## Gazza (Sep 17, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtO_cQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtO_cQA
> 
> ...


Shawn, you have bought the best router in the world…I have one and it does the job for me. Australian design and I assume yours was made in Australia. A valued tool for any man's shed. We don't say shop. LOL


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtO_cQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtO_cQA
> 
> ...


Shawn,
I bought the same router about a year ago and love it. The above table adjustment and self locking feature when you bring the bit all the way up makes this router the perfect choice for table use. I was second guessing myself if 2 1/4 HP would be enough but haven't had any problems yet as it fits my needs. You will be very glad you bought this. Good Luck.
Kevin


----------



## alfred222 (Apr 12, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Short Update No. 6 Welcoming the Triton Router to the shop.*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtO_cQA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtO_cQA
> 
> ...


Thanks Shawn. Router looks good, i would like to see what you think of it after youve used it a while. I've thought about getting one to mount permanently in my router table. I think they are made in China and can't make up my mind on their build quality.

Thanks Alf.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ep 16 A new Blade for the old no. 7 *

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtTxFAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtTxFAA

In this episode:
Replacing the old blade with a Hock blade
www.hocktools.com


----------



## stevenmadden (Dec 10, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 16 A new Blade for the old no. 7 *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtTxFAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtTxFAA
> 
> ...


Hi Shawn,

The thing I noticed is that you did not flatten your stones before or during the sharpening process. Of course, you may have done this off screen, but with the amount of lapping you did to the back of the blade, there was sure to be a "valley" in the stone which would create a "belly" on the back of the blade. Something else to try would be to alternate your stroke. The way you showed would be one way, although I would start with the tip of the blade off the edge of the stone, then while using the stroke you showed move onto the stone, and then back off of the stone (in other words, move left to right while using the back and forth motion). The second motion would be to stand behind the blade with the tip facing away from you, move the blade tip on and off the stone (it would be moving in a perpendicular motion in relation to the stone, which is opposite of the motion you demonstrated), while traversing the stone from left to right and back again, then flip the stone and repeat. I would flatten the stone when switching from stoke #1 to stroke #2. You can watch the scratch pattern after switching strokes and that will help you see how flat the back really is. It is impossible to create a flat blade with a stone that is not flat.

Also, there is a great angle setting jig that can easily be made (here it is: http://www.lie-nielsen.com/pdf/AngleSettingJig.pdf), which would help you to achieve the same angle when you go back to re-sharpen the bevel side of the blade and/or create a secondary bevel.

One last thing, the rust you mentioned can easily be prevented by wiping down the blade after sharpening with a light weight oil such as jojoba or camellia (it is also a good idea to wipe the tool itself with the oil after each use).

Thank you for taking the time to post your video. I hope that I did not offend you by posting these observations.

Steve


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep 16 A new Blade for the old no. 7 *
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtTxFAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtTxFAA
> 
> ...


Shaun ,Thanks for the video and thanks for the tips from Skarp and Steve : )


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

*Ep. 18 Matt's Halloween Router Bowl Part 1*

http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtfgUAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtfgUAA

In this episode:
Plan out and start making the bat template. Cut out the Template. Route out the inside of the bowl.

Other router bowl podcast

The Wood Whisperer
http://thewoodwhisperer.com/halloween-router-bowl/


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep. 18 Matt's Halloween Router Bowl Part 1*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtfgUAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtfgUAA
> 
> ...


Great Video, If you make a new face plate out of MDF or ploycarbonate (so it's clear) you can make it large enough that it would span the entire gap, making it unlikely to tip.


----------



## InternetApprentice (Nov 15, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep. 18 Matt's Halloween Router Bowl Part 1*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtfgUAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtfgUAA
> 
> ...


thanks
i think i am going to get one i have some other bowl ideas where the polycarbonate would be very handy.


----------



## Jacoblucas (Sep 28, 2011)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep. 18 Matt's Halloween Router Bowl Part 1*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtfgUAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtfgUAA
> 
> ...


nice video, I think you may have been tipping the router like you said. Its an easy fix though, just make a bigger router base out of some ply.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

InternetApprentice said:


> *Ep. 18 Matt's Halloween Router Bowl Part 1*
> 
> http://blip.tv/play/ht19gtfgUAA.htmlhttp://a.blip.tv/api.swf#ht19gtfgUAA
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

